# Drip edge for top side of Shed style roof with metal roof?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes. You use the same drip edge that would go on the lower (eave) edge of a regular roof. The vertical flap is wide enough to carry the water below the edge of the roof sheathing and top of the fascia board.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

If your rafters are 2x6 and your purlins are 2x4 you will need 1x8 (3/4" x7 1/2" actual size) fascia board which will set to the top of the purlins and the roofing drip edge goes over the fascia board at the top, otherwise the roof drip edge will not cover the 2x4 purlins you don't want a gap there at the bottom of the purlins that the drip edge won't cover which will let water run behind the fascia.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

guest said:


> If your rafters are 2x6 and your purlins are 2x4 you will need 1x8 (3/4" x7 1/2" actual size) fascia board which will set to the top of the purlins and the roofing drip edge goes over the fascia board at the top, otherwise the roof drip edge will not cover the 2x4 purlins you don't want a gap there at the bottom of the purlins that the drip edge won't cover which will let water run behind the fascia.


i know that.....i just need the actual drip edge metal that goes over the metal so there is no gap between metal and wood on top.... Allan a normal drip will cover the raised metal too? what about colors though?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if your using a corrugated panel you need a closure strip that sits above the drip cap,if your using a standing seam panel the ends of the roofing are folded and locked into the drip edge


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> if your using a corrugated panel you need a closure strip that sits above the drip cap,if your using a standing seam panel the ends of the roofing are folded and locked into the drip edge


 corrugated panel..... closure strip between roof and purlins and the drip edge just on the facia??? or a drip edge over top with the strip closure between that and roof??? I never used metal on shed style roof before. thanks


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Need to show a picture of what the roof sheathing looks like and how much of a gap needs to be covered. Is this a vent gap comparable to a ridge vent on a peaked roof?


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> Need to show a picture of what the roof sheathing looks like and how much of a gap needs to be covered. Is this a vent gap comparable to a ridge vent on a peaked roof?


not for venting at all I dont have a pic but this one attached is the basic style. has the overhang in front....mine has closed doors though. Its 2x4 purlins over the rafters and the panels will be screwed to that. I need something to stop the water from coming over that top edge and running down the underside of the roof.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You just cap it with metal.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes like ron says,i was thinking something else:yes:

i would still use a closure under the cap on the downwards slope


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

YOu can get metal drip edge with a premade fold to fit over the front edge of the plywood roofing down enough that the water drops off the metal edge and does not end up on the underside of the plywood roofing.

In your picture there is someting folded over the front of the shed. The drip edge I mentioned is the same idea but it only needs about one inch folded over the front to cover the edge of the plywood roof panels.


----------

